# Could be the end of my relationship with Audi...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

...and my first ever Ford.

Ticks an awful lot of boxes and Audi just doesn't seem to listen to users' criticism of the TT. The third TT does absolutely nothing for me and nor did the second.

http://www.ford.co.uk/experience-ford/A ... d_Focus_RS


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Focus RS is a great bit of kit. Mate of mine runs SCC Performance in St Albans who have done silly things with the 1st and 2nd Focus RS and certain the fettling will commence as soon as their 3Rd generation of Focus RS lands with them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Oranoco said:


> Focus RS is a great bit of kit. Mate of mine runs SCC Performance in St Albans who have done silly things with the 1st and 2nd Focus RS and certain the fettling will commence as soon as their 3Rd generation of Focus RS lands with them.


I think it could be the modern, spiritual successor to the most complete car I have ever driven - The Lancia Delta Integrale.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I like it but looks so wrong as a 5 door would have to be a 3 door for me


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

My favourite colour !

.... BMW Estoril Blue.

I suspect it is going to be a phenomenal piece if kit.

You could of course still scratch the "new" Integrale itch. https://www.silverstoneauctions.com/lan ... -martini-5


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It's certainly going to put the cat amongst the pigeons and by all accounts there is a bit of a waiting list which is no surprise as it hits a bit of a sweet spot in the price/performance stakes.The German cognoscenti are going to have to do a bit of head scratching over this as I guess it will steal quite a few sales.

It'll be interesting to see how this pitches against the Golf R...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TJS said:


> My favourite colour !
> 
> .... BMW Estoril Blue.
> 
> ...


Wow, the price!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I like it but looks so wrong as a 5 door would have to be a 3 door for me


I can live with that for the performance. It's not the prettiest car in the world either. The Integrale had 5 doors too. :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Good write up in this months TG mag, and they really rate the GKN 4x4 system. Enjoy


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Same engine as used in the Mustang with similar output which gives a 0-62 of 5.8 secs. As the Mustang will be much heavier I guess the Focus will be quite nippy.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

My enthusiasm hasn't been dampened by this...


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Boy racer image hurts it imo, ok if your in your 20's. Taken far too long for Ford to catch up to the Impreza/Evo performance market.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I like it but looks so wrong as a 5 door would have to be a 3 door for me


This ^

I'm obviously an RS man and have always had a penchant for them, but 5dr only....c'mon :roll: I just couldn't bring myself to buy a car that for me had 2 superfluous doors. The only exception to this rule would be a Delta Integrale which I'd have in a heartbeat as they only came in 5dr.... But as Focus' have been available in 2dr in the past I can't accept a 5dr Focus RS....not that I could afford one :lol: Bet they're a serious bit of kit though :twisted:


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

Biggest problem with this car is the disgusting interior. Reminds me of those Mondeo STs they made a few years back. Yuck!


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like a great car for the money. Also looks like ze Germans may have an answer in the golf r400 0-60 in under 4s. I assume it will also be 4 wheel drive same as r32s?


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry first focus rs is ugly second looks great. My mate had a mk1 rs good car and they seem to be going up. But not as close as being sexy as the tt. I dont like the look of mk3 tt


----------

